# Before and after my 10g jewel tank.



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well this was it before 50$








And this is it after 50$
























It is pretty dramatic change i also want to see any of your dramastic changes to your aquarium


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

10 gallons is far too small for these fish... no matter what the colour of the gravel is.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

it is temp. they will get upgraded to a 30g after xmas


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Merry Christmas to the fish... 

Resist the temptation to give them more friends. :thumb:


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ya lol they will maybe just have like some other catfish or something like that


----------

